# Loader tractor



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am looking to replace my MF1135 this year. I am looking at two different tractors. An 1983 International 3688 two wheel drive and a 1995 CaseIH 5140 four wheel drive. I hear they are both pretty good tractors. Any suggestions on what one to pursue.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Long term the 3688 will be cheaper to own as there are fewer really expensive things to go wrong compared to the 5140. As a loader the 5140 will be easier to run and will outwork the 3688 by a wide margin. The MFD makes it a no brainer really. On the 3688 you will probably spend money on the engine, clutch and TA. On the 5140 the major ticket items will be power shift, hydraulic, or pto related.


----------



## hay slayer (Dec 29, 2020)

4-wheel drive, especially if it has a loader


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If the 3688 already has a heavy loader on it , carefully check the condition of the front axle and spindles and even the bolsters .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Does the 5140 have a power shift or sychro?

For what it's worth the 3688 is basically a 986 with a fancier blouse. Not going to have any more power than the 5140.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> Does the 5140 have a power shift or sychro?
> 
> For what it's worth the 3688 is basically a 986 with a fancier blouse. Not going to have any more power than the 5140.


It has the sychro


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> It has the sychro


Ok. Nothing wrong with that. I've run both. Both transmissions have 4 synchronized range gears and either a 4 speed power shift or the 4 speed synchronized trans. Both have their specific advantages/disadvantages in operation, big plus for the synchro is it doesn't have the breakdowns the power shift will have sooner or later. The reverser is exactly the same on both transmissions and is probably the best reverser design ever built for a tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Seems to be a fair number of the 3688 show up for sale with transmission problems. I don’t know anything about them personally. 5140 popular main dairy loader tractor here about 20 years ago.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I think we are going to try to get the 5140, just need to figure out how to pay for it.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

And doesn't the 5140 have a Cummins? That would make my mind up.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

pettibone said:


> And doesn't the 5140 have a Cummins? That would make my mind up.


Technically what is in those CIH tractors is a 5.9 CDC, Consolidated Diesel Corporation. For all practical purposes it is the same as a Cummins 5.9. The B and C series Cummins and their CDC counterparts had their origin as a joint venture between Case Corporation and Cummins.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Well whatever they call it doesn't seem like it would be the weak point. I'd gladly trade my slightly used 1594 for one of those, now if I could only find a taker.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

pettibone said:


> Well whatever they call it doesn't seem like it would be the weak point. I'd gladly trade my slightly used 1594 for one of those, now if I could only find a taker.


The 5.9 is a great engine. Fuel economy is respectable, power output is good, and in the CIH tractors those engines typically run anywhere from 15-25,000 hours before needing a rebuild. They are a parent bore engine so overhaul isn't quite the same as a sleeved engine.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

There was a vet here that had a Dodge with a 5.9. Talked to him about the truck one time it had 450 on the truck and he said he replaced injection pump once and auto trans every 200 thousand. Kinda remarkable cause that truck ran every minute he was out of his heated garage to keep the stuff in the body from feezing. I could see why they'd last so long in a tractor


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well looks like I was to slow, they already sold it. I have found one that has about 7900 hours, the engine was rebuilt 2700 hours ago, transmission had been rebuilt, and the front end was rebuilt. I am not so sure about buying it because of the rebuilt, don't know how well it was done.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> Well looks like I was to slow, they already sold it. I have found one that has about 7900 hours, the engine was rebuilt 2700 hours ago, transmission had been rebuilt, and the front end was rebuilt. I am not so sure about buying it because of the rebuilt, don't know how well it was done.


If you pursue it, ask what happened to the engine. At those hours, something happened. Dusted, overheated etc. That would be the hour range that the powershift might need work.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a 5240 for sale, 4x4, powershift, late model with neutral in the shuttle, all new rubber . Its in PA though...

They really are great tractors.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

PaMike said:


> I have a 5240 for sale, 4x4, powershift, late model with neutral in the shuttle, all new rubber . Its in PA though...
> 
> They really are great tractors.


That is a long ways to haul. I am must likely going to have to buy through a dealer, as I have a tractor that I am going to have to trade in.

Just for the hell of it, what do you want for it, how many hours are one it.?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not by a MFWD that had that much work done in 7900 hrs. Smells like abuse to me.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

carcajou said:


> I would not by a MFWD that had that much work done in 7900 hrs. Smells like abuse to me.


I'm not going to. I decided to let that one pass, besides it's on an auction, and I have will have to trade our Massey, so buying from a auction is really not a option.

What do you guys think of the Ford 8240, or 8340, the TW series?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I bleed blue and have operated and owned many TWs and still have a TW5/15 series II MFWD with a loader. Good tractors that have some quirks and issues but still a good field tractor, just not a great loader tractor. Dry clutch, crash box, with limited reverse gears are its down falls. Having said that I've moved thousands of bales with mine, but something with a wet clutch and reverser make the TW get minimal use anymore.

The 40 series depending on the transmission can make an ok loader tractor. The SLE tractors at least have a wet clutch and stand up to loader use better.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party, but here's my take (As another Wyomingite):

Order something in from out of state if you can't snag a deal. The lack of dealers and equipment out here really makes it hard to find a local deal. I assume the tractor you're looking at is the one that Swenson's is auctioning? I haven't seen it in person, but it sounds a lot like what you described

I bought a smaller tractor back in December- an Oliver 1800A on BigIron out of Minnesota. To get it trucked out here came to just under $1500. I tried to find a local tractor too, but I just couldn't find anything good. Musser's had a couple 3020's at auction back then- they sold for double the price of that Oliver. What you're looking at is heavier than what I bought, but the shipping might not be as bad as you'd think. Something coming from South Dakota or Nebraska would probably be quite reasonable.

I'd also recommend taking a look at an Allis if you need cheap power. We have a 7040 that came out of Riverton. It's a bit crude, but it's been reliable and those old Allis tractors usually go cheap at auction. They're one of the best kept secrets out there. I probably shouldn't have told you- it's not so well-kept now


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

matador said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but here's my take (As another Wyomingite):
> 
> Order something in from out of state if you can't snag a deal. The lack of dealers and equipment out here really makes it hard to find a local deal. I assume the tractor you're looking at is the one that Swenson's is auctioning? I haven't seen it in person, but it sounds a lot like what you described
> 
> ...


It is hard to find anything here in Wyoming. When I bought my 7130 a couple years ago I got it out of Indiana, and it cost me about four grand to get it shipped here.

I am looking for something newer than our MF1135. I have seen an 8630 Agco Allis for a pretty reasonable price, but I am concerned with getting parts if needed.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> It is hard to find anything here in Wyoming. When I bought my 7130 a couple years ago I got it out of Indiana, and it cost me about four grand to get it shipped here.
> 
> I am looking for something newer than our MF1135. I have seen an 8630 Agco Allis for a pretty reasonable price, but I am concerned with getting parts if needed.


I still think you should call a SDF dealer and ask them about that Agco, I expect parts can possibly be sourced more practically that way than through Agco.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

What do you guys have for an AGCO dealer down there? C&K in Sheridan and Billings Farmhand both have been great to us, but that's a long trip for you. A lot of parts can be ordered in at least. We order all our New Holland parts through Messick's and Oliver/White through Maibach Tractor for example.

Out here, finding anything is a challenge. We're looking for a small square baler and a bake wagon. We've only found one baler that would work for us in any of the auctions so far, and I have a hunch it'll bring too much. I never thought small square bakers were rare, but out here, EVERYTHING seems to be rare

Also, if you're interested in that Agco Allis, I'd ask the people at the Allis forum- they should be able to tell you the good, bad, and ugly


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

matador said:


> What do you guys have for an AGCO dealer down there? C&K in Sheridan and Billings Farmhand both have been great to us, but that's a long trip for you. A lot of parts can be ordered in at least. We order all our New Holland parts through Messick's and Oliver/White through Maibach Tractor for example.
> 
> Out here, finding anything is a challenge. We're looking for a small square baler and a bake wagon. We've only found one baler that would work for us in any of the auctions so far, and I have a hunch it'll bring too much. I never thought small square bakers were rare, but out here, EVERYTHING seems to be rare
> 
> Also, if you're interested in that Agco Allis, I'd ask the people at the Allis forum- they should be able to tell you the good, bad, and ugly


We have Browns Company, and Stotz Equipment; there is good an bad about both. I have used Messicks before; they are pretty quick about sending out parts.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

So, just New Holland and Deere then? Well, that's one more than we get at least


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

matador said:


> So, just New Holland and Deere then? Well, that's one more than we get at least


There is Carlson, although they changed their name, and lost their CaseIH dealership and I am not sure about their Massey Ferguson dealership.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely no on the allis 8630, that is a SAME and are cheap for a reason.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My 5240 has 7k hours on it. 23k for the price. On the high end for price but it has 3k in rubber on it, a powershift R&R and some other minor work.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

PaMike said:


> My 5240 has 7k hours on it. 23k for the price. On the high end for price but it has 3k in rubber on it, a powershift R&R and some other minor work.


I would like to find something with a few less hours, besides PA is a long ways to haul.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

How did that tractor go at auction? I missed that part of the auction. We wanted the bale wagon, but $5300 for a 1032 is just nuts. Hopefully the auction worked out better for you than us


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

matador said:


> How did that tractor go at auction? I missed that part of the auction. We wanted the bale wagon, but $5300 for a 1032 is just nuts. Hopefully the auction worked out better for you than us


I don't know. I got busy with other things and forgot about it. Besides I decided not to bid on it; I just did not want to take chance on it, and I am still trying to get my money together. I may have to hold off until I get my calves sold next fall.


----------

